# Necesito hacer un cambio de Norma Pal-N a Pal-B.



## RobertoBermudez (Nov 15, 2008)

Hola.

Mi hermana se trajo de Barcelona 2 Tv LCD, la norma alla es Pal B y aca en Argentina es Pal N, encontre en internet un diagrama para construir un transcoder, el problema es que en este hay un inductor variable de valor desconocido y no se como pedirlo, si es que se compra.
Ademas este circuito se debe conectar a una vcr o algun otro dispositivo para pasar de RF a video compuesto y despues conectarle el transcoder.

Es posible modificar la salida de video compuesto de una VCR para que salga en Pal B directamente, sin la necesidad de un transcoder?  Lo que quiero hacer es modificar la etapa de salida de video compuesto de la vcr para que salga en Pal B, es posible hacer esto?  No consigo ningun diagrama de una vcr para ver como funciona esta etapa.

Aca les dejo el diagrama del transcoder que consegui por si no se puede hacer lo que quiero a ver si me ayudan a identificar el valor o como debo pedir el inductor variable de valor desconocido.

Gracias.

Nota:  Cambie el titulo del hilo por si se prestaba a confusion.

Saludos.


----------



## Traviato (Nov 24, 2008)

Hola.

En el Datasheet del circuito, tienes los datos que necesitas.


```
http://www.datasheetarchive.com/pdf-datasheets/Datasheets-21/DSA-411657.pdf
```


----------



## RobertoBermudez (Nov 25, 2008)

Traviato dijo:
			
		

> Hola.
> 
> En el Datasheet del circuito, tienes los datos que necesitas.
> 
> ...



Bueno, si puedieras ayudarme un poco te lo agradecere.


----------



## RobertoBermudez (Dic 15, 2008)

Y modificar la salida de A/V de una videograbadora para que la señal salga en Pal B, nadie sabe si se puede hacer esto?


----------



## Guest (Dic 16, 2008)

si es para "experimentar" seria bueno que vayas publicando lo que vas a construir/modificar.
si es para tu hermana, en plaza hay trascos paln-palb muy buenos y tal vez mas baratos que construirlos.


----------



## RobertoBermudez (Dic 16, 2008)

enca dijo:
			
		

> si es para "experimentar" seria bueno que vayas publicando lo que vas a construir/modificar.
> si es para tu hermana, en plaza hay trascos paln-palb muy buenos y tal vez mas baratos que construirlos.



En realidad es para mi hermana, pero tambien me interesa experimentar ya que tengo una videograbadora que no utilizo y me interesaria saber si puedo cambiarle la norma de Pal N a Pal B de la salida de A/V.  Pero no se nada sobre videograbadoras y no se como funciona este sistema.


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 6, 2009)

Hola.
Mira aquí http://www.creatronica.com.ar/modulador.htm
creo que el TRANSCODIFICADOR DE AUDIO Y VIDEO PAL B / PAL N, es lo que necesitas.

Suete

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## RobertoBermudez (Ene 7, 2009)

Si, lo que necesito es el transcodificador.  El asunto es que para utilizarlo necesito conectarlo a la salida de A/V de una VCR  ya que no se puede cambiar los canales con el transcodificador.
Lo que yo estoy buscando es la forma de modificar la salida de A/V de una VCR para que la señal de salida sea PAL-B.
No se si esto es posible.

De todas formas, gracias por tu respuesta.


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 7, 2009)

Hola.
Si no logras modificar tu VCR, entonces tienes esta opción.

Suerte.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## RobertoBermudez (Ene 8, 2009)

Si, esa opcion la tenia presente y es la que temo tener que hacer.
Solo estaba esperando que alguien con conocimientos de VCR me pueda decir como funciona la salida (con esquemas circuitales, si es posible) A/V de una videograbadora.


----------



## jonisex69 (Feb 19, 2009)

hola amigo a mi me paso lo mismo me fui a paraguay y me traje un lcd resulta que esta hecho para funcionar en brasil alla usan pal m y aca en argentina como ya sabras pal n bueno resulta que everiguando tuve que comprar un trascoder de pal n-b y usarlo con una videocasetera como conversor de canales tambien escuche que cambiando un cristal del tele se puede hacer que funcione aca pero estoy averiguando bien y juntando coraje para abrirlo si consigo algo te eviso saludos


----------



## RobertoBermudez (Abr 9, 2009)

Bueno, aunque finalmente compro un transcoder para poder verla tele, sigo con la intensión de buscar la forma de cambiar la salida de A/V de una videograbadora para que en vez de que la señal salga Pal N sea Pal B.  Espero que alguien que sepa como funciona este sitema pueda ayudarme.

Gracias a todos.


----------



## Fedecalello (Jun 27, 2022)

Hola. Alguien supo donde conseguir el cristal?


----------



## DJ T3 (Jun 27, 2022)

Busca entre los proveedores compartidos por los foreros en la wiki del foro; witronica.com/tabla_proveedores


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 27, 2022)

Mejor compra un transcodificador, no son caros.


----------

